# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  How to tell what sex your fish is?

## Kirsty

:piratehi: 

Does anyone know how to tell the difference between my fish

3 Neon Tetras
3 Glow light tetras
5 Zebras 3 black and 2 light
And a pleco, dont need 2 no that tho but if you do know then do post.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ian

As far as i know female tetras are bigger and as you look down on them from the top of the tank they are wider.

what kind of plec is it? PLEASE dont say common plec as you'll have to take it back to the fish shop ASAP since it will grow about twice the width of your tank!!

----------


## Kirsty

> As far as i know female tetras are bigger and as you look down on them from the top of the tank they are wider.
> 
> what kind of plec is it? PLEASE dont say common plec as you'll have to take it back to the fish shop ASAP since it will grow about twice the width of your tank!!


Theres only 2 zebras that look wider, one dark and one light. 

Dunno wot kinda pleco it is, i have a picture of it on the site, under is my pleco sick or stressed. 
I think its ok atm as it nots big, and ive had it for 2 months and dont have the reciept so cant take it back.

----------


## Ian

any other pics? if it is a common plec you'll have no choice really, you will HAVE to find it a new home since it will just grow to silly sizes. I think the average is between 18 - 25" :o

tbh a tank that size is too small for any plec though sorry  :Frown:

----------


## JOE SEVER

Peacock Chiclids - 4 Lt. Grey With Darker Grey Vertical Stripes,
3- Could Be Fawn Or Egg Shell - Or Somewhere Between The Two -
How Can One Tell Females From Males -
JOESEVER@MTS.NET

----------

